
The Gov.uk website is a master class in human-centered design - pmx
https://www.gov.uk/
======
pmx
In response to this HN thread
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22867375](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22867375)

Human friendly doesn't need to be ugly.

